# What is this tree thing you're putting up?



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Was Carolina telling Carlee all about Christmas or scolding her for being under the tree? 


My daughter was playing around with Carolina and I couldn't believe we caught this picture. I swear Carolina stuck her tongue out at her because she put her hood up on her head. Which she hates.


Of course we had to have a picture of Indy too. He could have cared less about the tree going up and would rather play with my daughter.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Cutie Patooties!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

so glad to see some photos of the gorgeous carlee, shes growing up beautifully! You must be so proud of your gang  they are all adorable. Wishing you all a great Christmas! :reindeer:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh my goodness! These are such adorable photos of your crew. Carlee is so tiny! But then next to Carolina they look nearly the same size, just goes to show how small Carolina is. Carlee's markings are really starting to stand out and I love that patch of brindle fur by her tail. Indy looks so happy playing with your daughter, I'm surprised the pups don't attack those gorgeous blonde locks of hers. 
Is Carlee sharing Carolina's wardrobe at the moment since she's so small? How do you like having two girls to play dress up with. Their outfits are adorable. Looking forward to seeing them dressed in many twinsies outfits in the future.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww , such cute pics !!! I really love the brindle coloring on Carlee. Love the LD baby tee on her and the crystal rocks collar looks so pretty on her too . 
that's a funny pic of Carolina sticking her tounge out . hehe. mine don't like the hoods on either. they usually shake there heads to get it off. And, that's a cute pic of Indy playing with your daughter. she has beautiful long blonde hair ! Indy looks handsome in his sports shirt too


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

These are so cute! Carlee is such a beauty of a pup. I love her brindle markings. And of course, Carolina and Indy are as adorable as ever 

Lol I love the tongue photo. I have a similar one of Gizmo, from when I was trying to take group photos of my three a few months ago. He literally has his eyes closed and his tongue sticking out, totally lipping me off. He actually sticks his tongue out in a LOT of photos, like 50/50 lol. But the one in particular is total attitude.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Cutie Patooties!


Thanks Melissa.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Jessicashield said:


> so glad to see some photos of the gorgeous carlee, shes growing up beautifully! You must be so proud of your gang  they are all adorable. Wishing you all a great Christmas! :reindeer:


Thanks Jessica. Carlee is starting to change and beautifully too. I am very proud of them as I know you are of yours too. Wishing you a great Christmas too!!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh my goodness! These are such adorable photos of your crew. Carlee is so tiny! But then next to Carolina they look nearly the same size, just goes to show how small Carolina is. Carlee's markings are really starting to stand out and I love that patch of brindle fur by her tail. Indy looks so happy playing with your daughter, I'm surprised the pups don't attack those gorgeous blonde locks of hers.
> Is Carlee sharing Carolina's wardrobe at the moment since she's so small? How do you like having two girls to play dress up with. Their outfits are adorable. Looking forward to seeing them dressed in many twinsies outfits in the future.


Thanks Meoshia! Carlee is pretty tiny yet. She was currently 2lbs 1 oz as of last Friday. Her and Carolina are getting closer in size, their only 4-5 oz apart now, but Carlee's legs are still shorter. I'm trying to share Carolina's wardrobe but most of it is still a little big yet on Carlee. We keep trying every week, but Carlee's front legs come out of most of it and some are to long. Maybe, in a few weeks it will start fitting better. I love dressing both and really look forward to doing twinsie outfits. 

Carolina is the one that loves to pull my daughters hair and she pulls hard too. I've noticed since we have Carlee, Indy wants to play a little more. Usually in the evening he'll join in with the girls for a little while. I love it!!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

elaina said:


> aww , such cute pics !!! I really love the brindle coloring on Carlee. Love the LD baby tee on her and the crystal rocks collar looks so pretty on her too .
> that's a funny pic of Carolina sticking her tounge out . hehe. mine don't like the hoods on either. they usually shake there heads to get it off. And, that's a cute pic of Indy playing with your daughter. she has beautiful long blonde hair ! Indy looks handsome in his sports shirt too


Thanks Elaine!! Carlee's brindle coloring is really starting to change. Carolina is not one to stick her tongue out much, so I was so surprised to see it in the picture. She hates hoods or hats on and my daughter was teasing her by putting it up so I told my daughter Carolina stuck her tongue out at her. My daughter loves to play with all the pups and I love her hair too. Indy was wearing his Carolina Panthers NFL jersey. It's my husbands favorite Indy shirt and we got it when we were in North Carolina.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

SinisterKisses said:


> These are so cute! Carlee is such a beauty of a pup. I love her brindle markings. And of course, Carolina and Indy are as adorable as ever
> 
> Lol I love the tongue photo. I have a similar one of Gizmo, from when I was trying to take group photos of my three a few months ago. He literally has his eyes closed and his tongue sticking out, totally lipping me off. He actually sticks his tongue out in a LOT of photos, like 50/50 lol. But the one in particular is total attitude.


Thanks Alaina! I'm really falling in love with Carlee's brindle markings. I've never seen a chi in person with brindle, so it's interesting watching how it changes week to week.

I love that tongue photo too. Carolina is not one to stick her tongue out much so I was glad to capture it. Plus my daughter was playing and teasing Carolina with putting her hood up so it was comical.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Well that is just too much cuteness. Carlee is looking stunning and they look so cute together. Are they liking each other more now?


----------

